# Panel Saw



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Every time I go to Lowes or HD or any other lumber yard I find myself standing and drooling at the panel saw. It is just a beautiful thing to look at.

This weekend, I had the fun time of cutting some panels down from the 48×96 to 36×40 pieces in a tiny one car garage (too cold and snowy/windy out to be cutting outside) on a couple of plastic saw horses. Then, today while surfing around for shop organization ideas, I came across this at Plansnow.com.

The video makes me jealous. Not only do the have one of these wonderful machines, but it also seems to be in a nice open area where there is plenty of space!!!

So, I'm thinking to myself, there has to be a way this could be do-able for me. The shop doesn't really have the room and I wouldn't be able to get a full sheet of plywood down there anyway (too many corners; I plan assemblies accordingly). My garage is a nightmare that I am lucky to have some wood storage in at all. Outside of the house would work, but I'd be afraid of it growing legs, being weathered, and used as an amusement park by the neighbor's kid. Therefore, I probably won't ever have this delight in my home (at least not this one).

Two things:

1. Anyone have any good tips for cutting down plywood and sheet goods without having yourself reach across the 4 foot to complete a cut (which ultimately has you falling through the piece with a running circular saw in your had; I've done this!).

2. What about incorporating a wood storage area into a design? For light/medium storage of dimensional on shelves and panels on the back? (As if my wife would allow me to do this…)

~DB


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I read that you can use a sheet of foam core insulation board. Set in on the floor or driveway, put your plywood on top of it and cut away. Be sure the saw will not cut through the foam board, just into it. This board is inexpensive and you can crawl on it, on your plywood. This would work until you can build a panel saw and shop to fit it in.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Danny,

Another option for cutting plywood is to build a 4×8 frame from 2×4 material. Set this on two sawhorses or other level surface (garage floor) and cut your plywood. If you set your blade depth to no more than 1/4" deeper than the plywood this frame will last for years and with intermediate supports in the 4×8 frame all of your cuts will be supported.

As far as question #2 goes I am not sure what you are going for. Here is a project that Steve Korz posted. I am not sure if something like this is what you are interested in or not.
Hope it helps.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually, quite like that. The only difference would be it would rest up against a wall and the outside would be a panel saw. 2×4s and such would be on the shelves that would be in the center and have a small section up against the wall that would store panels. Basic idea, though…

~DB


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is an idea:

http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/panel-saw/


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Dan, I was given a book that someone picked up for me at a thrift store, just a few days ago, and it's got a VERY simple panel saw in it, however, it's just a picture and it talks about the usefulness of having one, no plans, just the drawing. If' you'd like, I'll scan it and send it up for you. From the looks of it, you could build it for fass less than $100, and uses a window sash for the counter weight.

Clearly you could just make a custom storage unit attached to it, to your liking.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodworking author Nick Engler has a short video clip on this very subject;

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/SS_Archives/SS112/SS112_Busting_Up_Plywood.htm


----------

